# My Fitness Journal



## iMan323 (May 10, 2007)

I decided to start a new journal because my old one was rather myopic.  I'm not a true bodybuilder; manipulating my body composition is just one of my fitness goals.  I'm first and foremost a soccer player.  I have soccer specific goals.  Lastly, I have posture issues that I need to work on.  So, in reality, all my cross training goes toward 3 goals:

-lowering my body fat/increasing my strength
-getting better at soccer/improving my balance and cardiovascular fitness
-improving and maintaining my posture through a series of excersizes (Egosque)

So, with that in mind, lets begin...

*PS: I have a torn meniscus in my left knee, so I have to work around these limitations.


----------



## iMan323 (May 10, 2007)

I was training with the ball for 3 days since Saturday.  My touch/fitness/coordination is improving, but I feel ridiculously stiff.  This kind of stiffness leads to injury.  I need to spend a lot of time stretching tonight and also the spend some time on the foam roller.  It's gonna hurt, but its neccessary.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard .
Keep up the good work.


----------



## iMan323 (May 10, 2007)

Appearance wise I need to go from this:







to this:






In reality, I'm not as fat as it seems, but my pelvis is tilted forward and my lower back is overarched, once I'll fix that I will look much leaner even without any b/f loss.


----------



## iMan323 (May 10, 2007)

Ahhh, I did back today.  How nice it was not to rush anywhere.  I had a few hours to spare tonight, so I really took my time in the gym.  

Cable pulldowns Dropset:
-8x150, 7x165, 6x180, 5x195, 4x210, 4x210
Seated cable rows:
4x5 (150)

I did some stretching, my legs are ridiculously tight.  Still have to get to the Egosque portion.


----------



## iMan323 (May 11, 2007)

*Progress pics*

I decided to take progress pics every week.  Here's week 2.


----------



## katt (May 11, 2007)

I think it's good to take pictures .... sometimes you can't see the improvements..

Are you altering your diet as well?


----------



## iMan323 (May 12, 2007)

Well, for the time being my diet is going to be unchanged.  I'm on the last week of finals here, and for someone who is who leaves the house at 7 in the morning and comes back by 1130 night, my diet is as good as it can get.  I really have no time for it right now.  But, yes, it's gonna get fine tuned once I'm through with school.  I promised myself a 6-pack for my 25th birthday...so I have until June 24th to get there....and I will get there.


----------



## iMan323 (May 12, 2007)

I did shoulders today.  I'm going to play soccer tomorrow and my legs are still very tight, so no cardio today.  

I did

Seated DB press
1x5 (50)
4x4 (60)

Upright rows
3x6 (80)

DB Shrugs
3x6 (60)


----------



## iMan323 (May 14, 2007)

I only got around 2 or 3 hours of sleep last night (freaking finals) so I was very tired today.  I did chest, but I tried something different.  I usually lift very heavy in the 4-6 rep range.  Tonight I did Incline DB Press 6 sets of 8 with 60 lbs in each hand.  It was interesting, but I think I'm just going to stick with heavy heavy weights from now on.  I see no point in periodization as I'm not exactly planning a peak.  Some time off from training is all the periodization I need.  Oh well, live and learn...


----------



## iMan323 (May 16, 2007)

hmm..it's been two days and my chest is looking positively swole..I think i'll do the 8 rep workout for my arms tomorrow when i'm done with my last final


----------



## iMan323 (May 18, 2007)

I'M DONE WITH SCHOOL AND I OBTAINED MY LEASE!!!

Well, the last four months have been hell, but I'm through!!!! I now have all the time in the world to work out and I made a very serious commitment to fitness! I need to look great by my 25th birthday which is on June 24th.  I will get there!


----------



## katt (May 18, 2007)

GREAT!   Now you can sleep more !


----------



## iMan323 (May 19, 2007)

^^  Yup!   

That's it, I'm on a strict 2500 calorie daily average diet.  300g of protein per day is a must.  I started keeping an excel spreadsheet to keep track.


----------



## iMan323 (May 19, 2007)

Good 1 1/2 hour long soccer training session this morning.  Maybe will do weights later, but its unlikely.


----------



## iMan323 (May 21, 2007)

Did arms yesterday:

tricep pushdown 6x8 (70)
ez bar curls 5x8 (80)
wrist curls 4x8


----------



## iMan323 (May 21, 2007)

1 and 10 minutes of ball control drills, sprints, mobility drills all that other happy horshit...feels great, but my cardiovascular endurance sucks


----------



## iMan323 (May 23, 2007)

back:

lat pulldowns 7x8 (165lbs)


----------



## NordicNacho (May 23, 2007)

thats it


----------



## iMan323 (May 25, 2007)

^yea, something came up, had to cut it short.  was going to do seated rows as well

anyhow, played soccer for about 1 1/2 hours yesterday after werk, it was cool!


----------



## iMan323 (May 25, 2007)

chest:

incline (30deg) db press : 4x8 (60)
incline (15deg) db press: 3x8 (60)


----------



## MeatZatk (May 25, 2007)

you doin any ab work?  only 1 month till the birthday!


----------



## iMan323 (May 29, 2007)

Holy shit...I think I must have drunk 500 gallons of beer during this memorial day weekend.   I was playing soccer and skinny dipping, but if you do that when you're fooking wasted, it's not exactly a fitness activity.


----------



## iMan323 (May 29, 2007)

God damn.  I pulled my calf after about 30 minutes of doing dribbling drills.   The funny thing is that it actually made a tearing sound as I pulled it.  I still managed to jog for about 10 more minutes and then limped home.  Oh well, I guess, I'll have to make the best out of going to the gym everyday for the next week or so.  Stationary bike is going to become a dear friend. lol


----------



## katt (May 30, 2007)

ohhh.. you heard a tearing sound?? ok, that would have freaked me out.

Hope it's not to bad


----------



## iMan323 (May 30, 2007)

I didn't hurt that bad, but the sound was was pretty wierd.  It's an injury directly related to my bad meniscus though.  Once I'll get that thing fixed, I will no longer have to compensate for my limited knee mobility and these stupid injuries should stop.  You really need to be fully functional to play a high impact, explosive sport like soccer.  But whatever, no big deal, I just I can bike okay tonight.


----------



## iMan323 (May 31, 2007)

I did shoulders yesterday:

seated DB military press : 4x8 (50)
lateral raises 3x8 (25)
upright rows 3x8 (50)
DB shrugs 3x8 (65)

Didn't want to mess with the calf yet, so no cardio


----------



## iMan323 (Jun 3, 2007)

I did arms yesterday:

Tricep pushdowns V-bar 6x8 (70)
Bicep Curls 5x8 (80)
side wrist curls 4x8 (35)

2 abs supersets:

crunches 20
plank/left plank/right plank - 20sec each


----------



## iMan323 (Jun 4, 2007)

chest:

incline db (30deg) 5x8 (60)
------------(15 deg) 2x8 (60)

steady pace bike cardio 20 min


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 4, 2007)

How's the progress goin for the birthday goal?


----------



## iMan323 (Jun 5, 2007)

going well despite the injuries.  I'm pretty hell bent on getting there now.


----------



## iMan323 (Jun 5, 2007)

Back:

lat pulldowns 5x8 (165)
seated cable rows straight bar 4x8 (135)

2 abs supersets:

20crunches
plank/right/left 20 sec each


----------



## iMan323 (Jun 7, 2007)

40 min steady pace cardio (bike)


----------



## iMan323 (Jun 8, 2007)

shoulders..wanted to focus on side and rear heads

sitting db press: 3x8 (50)
lateral raise 4x8 (25)
upright rows 4x10 (50)
barbell shrugs 4x8 (110)


no drinking this weekend!


----------



## iMan323 (Jun 11, 2007)

I finally moved into my new place this weekend.  It is so nice.  Honestly, I was enjoying the new appartment so much, that I just lay around for two days smoking joints, playing PS2 and not doing shit.  Anyway, back to the gym tonight


----------



## iMan323 (Jun 12, 2007)

arms:
tricep pushdowns 6x8 (70)
bb curls 4x8 (80)
side wrist curls 4x8 (40)


----------



## iMan323 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm still alive!  Just moved to the new place and I dont' have access to 'the internets" yet.


----------



## iMan323 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm doing well, still no access to internet at home.  Working out every night after work, doing 14 heavy sets for each body part.  Feeling good.


----------

